# When do the leaves on the hardwood trees change color in the Northern Hemisphere?



## DaviddivaD (Oct 1, 2020)

I was looking forward to the Fall foliage today. 

Plus I want to make the trees bounty arch and need maple leaves.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm not sure when they change, but I do know that the maple leaves won't come until the end of fall. I think we get mushrooms first and I'm not sure if they overlap at first. I'm betting the leaves will start changing color in a week or so.

I'm sure someone that TTs or plays on the southern hemisphere could let us know better.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 1, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> I was looking forward to the Fall foliage today.
> 
> Plus I want to make the trees bounty arch and need maple leaves.



Leaves wont change really until November

Mushroom season starts November 1st

Maple leaf season starts November 16th


----------



## Pintuition (Oct 1, 2020)

I was disappointed that changes were gradual too but you can already see evidence that the trees are beginning to change. They're not as green as they were over the summer! It looks like we only have about a month left until things start really changing. All of my IRL trees are colored already so it seems silly they'd wait until November when real leaves are already falling/fallen for the most part. Oh well!


----------



## DaviddivaD (Oct 1, 2020)

That late? Up here in New England most of the leaves are off the trees by November.  The trees started changing color in at the beginning of last month.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

Anyone have Maple Leaves that I can buy? Lol

I already have the DIY recipe for the Tree's Bounty Arch.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2020)

they're definitely already changing. I really love the dark greens of Summer and starting in early September it was already beginning to change to a golden color. it's kinda sad, though by the end of October they will be a nice gold/Orange color and they will be red sometime in November. I'm looking forward to that 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



DaviddivaD said:


> That late? Up here in New England most of the leaves are off the trees by November.  The trees started changing color in at the beginning of last month.


the changing of the seasons in game doesn't always reflect real life. I live in yhe Midwest and the trees here don't lose all their leaves until probably the end of November.


----------

